# 4100k spectrum ok for veg?



## lordhighlama (May 27, 2009)

I've just acquired (4) 4ft x 4 tube T8 fixtures and 20 32w 4100k tubes.

I'm thinking of running these in my veg chamber that is currently being luminated by a 400w MH. 

My question is on the spectrum, I have tried searching the net on the 4100k spectrum and keep coming up empty handed.  I figured it was time to turn to the experts...


----------



## Newbud (May 27, 2009)

Well you know i no expert but without looking i think that kelvin rating puts it in the dual spectrum category and if so they will be fine.
I grow using dual spec HPS bulbs and admitedly there the only ones i've used thus far but i really rate em and i know some that swear by em


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 27, 2009)

I believe I've read somewhere that 4100k promotes foilage and stem growth. Don't quote me or anything. I'll see if I can find the article again..


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2009)

4100k will work 6500k is better

Hortilux makes a mh bulb that is 4000k that is capable of growing mj through out its whole life


----------



## lordhighlama (May 27, 2009)

sounds like I'll be using these bulbs that I've got and then when the time comes... replacing them with 6500k.


----------



## Growdude (May 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 4100k will work 6500k is better
> 
> Hortilux makes a mh bulb that is 4000k that is capable of growing mj through out its whole life



Really any MH or HPS bulb can grow MJ the whole grow.


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2009)

Yes *Growdude*, any mh or hps can grow MJ the whole grow.:aok:

I would have thought that with your experience you would have known that or is that a bit of sarcasm for the newbs?


----------



## Growdude (May 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yes *Growdude*, any mh or hps can grow MJ the whole grow.:aok:
> 
> I would have thought that with your experience you would have known that or is that a bit of sarcasm for the newbs?



Not meant to be a question or sarcastic, just a making a statement.

Also not meant to be a correction of your post in any way.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 1, 2009)

ok... got the new tube lights installed into the veg box.  So far I've only been able to figure out how to fit two of the ballasts in there so I'm only getting 22,400 lumens for 10 sq/ft.  I've got to work on this number but I was wondering if any floro growers would mind chiming in and giving some insight on how many lumens you are running in veg, and how far from the lights your keeping your babies?  The reduction in heat is amazing coming from HID lighting and I would really like to take advantage of that.  But right now they are only getting 2240 lumens per sq/ft   

I posted some pic's of the setup in my g.j and would appreciate the help with this.  I am in uncharted territory with these lights and am really hoping I can make it work.  Right now the plants are about 12 inches below the top ballast and there is another ballast running the length of the box.


----------

